# LED Alternative To Outdoor Commercial String Lights?



## schalliol (Jul 19, 2014)

I've got an outdoor living area coming up using some 120V dimmable LED sconces, 120V dimmable LED floods, 12V underclap hardscape lighting, 12V area/pathway lights, 120V fan, etc.

One idea the homeowners noticed when going out for dinner the other night is pergola string lights, which do look very nice indeed. I'm sure you've seen them, but some examples follow. The only problem is that they're typically something like 15W each, and you might have 50 in a set, or 750W. They'd like to consume less energy so they feel comfortable using more, but of course they don't want something that looks like cheap Christmas lights.

Has anyone seen a good low-power alternative.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

schalliol said:


> I've got an outdoor living area coming up using some 120V dimmable LED sconces, 120V dimmable LED floods, 12V underclap hardscape lighting, 12V area/pathway lights, 120V fan, etc.
> 
> One idea the homeowners noticed when going out for dinner the other night is pergola string lights, which do look very nice indeed. I'm sure you've seen them, but some examples follow. The only problem is that they're typically something like 15W each, and you might have 50 in a set, or 750W. They'd like to consume less energy so they feel comfortable using more, but of course they don't want something that looks like cheap Christmas lights.
> 
> Has anyone seen a good low-power alternative.


Low wattage LED screw in lamps.

Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


----------



## schalliol (Jul 19, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Low wattage LED screw in lamps.
> 
> Welcome to the forum..:thumbsup:


Ha, Fair enough. Thanks!

I guess in that case, has anyone found any that replicate a good level of light quality like this?


----------

